# [SOLVED] Dot s Driver problem, Help please



## zebbidy (Jun 19, 2012)

hi there im trying to fix my little sisters netbook as the hard drive failed. so i got a replacement hdd for her and fitted it with no problems until after i installed win 7 starter and was looking for the drivers. i downloaded all the drivers from the packard bell website for the netbook and went to install them. 95% installed no bother apart from 2 drivers (the LAN driver and the WLAN driver). and because there is no internet connection i cant do an auto update download of the drivers using software such as "drivechecker".

so the two file i need are either wrongly listed or they just dont work. can anyone please help?


thanks


----------



## SkyStormKuja (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Dot s Driver problem, Help please*

Try downloading *3DPNet* on another computer with internet access, and copying it over via usb or disc. 
It can detect an install most of the common Ethernet controllers and should restore your internet access so that you can update the rest via Windows.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Dot s Driver problem, Help please*

What is the model number of the Packard Bell netbook?


----------



## zebbidy (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Dot s Driver problem, Help please*



SkyStormKuja said:


> Try downloading *3DPNet* on another computer with internet access, and copying it over via usb or disc.
> It can detect an install most of the common Ethernet controllers and should restore your internet access so that you can update the rest via Windows.



thanks i will give this a try just now and report back


----------



## zebbidy (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Dot s Driver problem, Help please*



makinu1der2 said:


> What is the model number of the Packard Bell netbook?



the model number is PAV80


----------



## SkyStormKuja (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Dot s Driver problem, Help please*



zebbidy said:


> thanks i will give this a try just now and report back


Forgot to link it. : 3DP Net download


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Dot s Driver problem, Help please*

You can get all the required drivers from the manufacturer support site.

Go to the link below, Select the model number and Windows version.

Packard Bell Support Download


----------



## zebbidy (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Dot s Driver problem, Help please*



SkyStormKuja said:


> Forgot to link it. : 3DP Net download



hahaha thanks but i found it anyways. just to let you know the program gave me internet access so thanks you for showing me this useful tool, im in the process of downloading all the other drivers just now


----------



## zebbidy (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Dot s Driver problem, Help please*



makinu1der2 said:


> You can get all the required drivers from the manufacturer support site.
> 
> Go to the link below, Select the model number and Windows version.
> 
> Packard Bell Support Download



like i said in the first post, i have downloaded all of them drivers but 3 dont work, plus i emailed packard bell and i got told to phone a premium rate number to speak to them about it


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Dot s Driver problem, Help please*

dot se | Product Models

Different models of the DOT SE have some feature differences.

Good info on just what you have would have gotten you the right drivers pdq.


----------



## zebbidy (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Dot s Driver problem, Help please*



CCT said:


> dot se | Product Models
> 
> Different models of the DOT SE have some feature differences.
> 
> Good info on just what you have would have gotten you the right drivers pdq.



thank you for posting this, i must have missed it whilst looking.

anyway here is an update thanks to everyone that helped my sisters netbook is now back on the net with every driver installed.


----------



## SkyStormKuja (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Dot s Driver problem, Help please*

Glad to hear it. Please mark the thread as solved by clicking on *Thread Tools*


----------

